# Bike rack for your motorcycle?



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

My motorcycle is my primary mode of transportation and I always think, wouldn't it be sweet if I could take the Mountain Bike on the Harley to the trail head?!

Does anyone know of anything out there you can buy to do the job?

The mission: getting this (or its replacement here soon)








Onto this.


----------



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

Try here. Tail looks similar to a BMW bike.

2x2Cycles.com | Motorcycle Bicycle Racks and Motorcycle Golf Bag Carriers. Call 919-590-0707 to Order.

A couple locals have just welded some stuff together to support a roof rack tray. It worked well for their sportbikes.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks! I contacted them and got a response right back. My HD is a full dresser and I added a quick detach kit for the tour pack, which the 2x2 system for HD plugs right onto. Added bonus, they have adapters for 15mm and 20mm axles! 

I am still going to explore the option of building something to try to save a buck. I think the best route is to bolt something to another quick detach frame. Finding one may be difficult and gathering tray/fork mount parts may put me over the cost of a 2x2 system.


----------



## Coverdog (Oct 14, 2013)

Motorcycle trailer with a rack on top. My brother used to pull a small trailer behind his motorcycle on our trips and it towed very nice and handled much better than I would have thought.well.

I would be very leary of the above set up or any thing similar hanging off my bike going down the highway.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I would mount it to the bike per the above images before a trailer. Trailers and MCs are not a good combo.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

A friend tipped me to your thread here since I just did this back in May. I sourced the front fork cleat from Ebay for $25, then found a forum member with and old roof rack tray that didn't work with his new bike; he parted with it for $20. The rectangular steel tubing was salvaged from a busted metal futon my sons were jumping on:madmax: and the steel plate a buddy in a metal shop cut to the dimensions I asked for...which were to fit the quick detach luggage rack. I used cut strips of blown innertubes and glued them to the back of the mounting plate and locking strips to prevent the chrome on the quick detach rack from getting boogered up. I added a battery powered LED tail light to the end of the rack, but plan to find a small tail light I can plug into my stock wiring and have brake lights too. All together, I figure I put about $75 and 8 hours of my time figuring it out and completing it. $31 of that was just the stainless steel hardware. 
You'll find the pictures on the first page here:
Project Folder Photos by SeaHag72 | Photobucket


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

SeaHag, That looks awesome!! Nice Shark too! With all the weight hanging out so far behind, is the set up pretty stable?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Here's a setup on a KLR.

(click for large photo)


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Many years ago i try to solve the puzzle of a "universal bike rack" here is the link to some of the *Drawings*

One of the many drawings I did for the project.









Basic rack prototype, carry two bikes and a passenger no problem.









My motorcycle was my only source of long distance transportation for many years so the system had to be very flexible.









typical weekend trip









Swap meets, one of my favorite hobbies.









Ps: I build the GS rack in 1996 soon after I got the bike and I have around 130.000miles carrying bicycles with out a single issue, not even a ticket..


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Here's a setup on a KLR.
> 
> (click for large photo)


Nice '08! I've had one for a while now, all farkled. Hasn't seen much road time since the HD came along.

Patineto, much respect. That is awesome.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

musikron said:


> I would mount it to the bike per the above images before a trailer. Trailers and MCs are not a good combo.


My own experience is just the opposite. As long as you don't try to pull over 50% of the weight of your motorcycle, a trailer is much better than bikes hanging off the mc frame.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

LWright said:


> My own experience is just the opposite. As long as you don't try to pull over 50% of the weight of your motorcycle, a trailer is much better than bikes hanging off the mc frame.


Trailers limit your speed on the freeways to "truck speed" (way to slow, I usually travel at about 80mph), make parking far more complicated and living in California make "Lane splitting" far more difficult, the way I see it a rack need to be a agile as a stock motorcycle can be..


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

twistedlizard720 said:


> SeaHag, That looks awesome!! Nice Shark too! With all the weight hanging out so far behind, is the set up pretty stable?


Very stable. It feels as if you are giving a child a ride on the back of your bike. I put over a thousand miles this summer on the bike hauling a bicycle.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple....

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/easy-bike-rack-854579.html


----------



## Coverdog (Oct 14, 2013)

Jim_bo said:


> Simple....
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/easy-bike-rack-854579.html


Nice


----------



## MicroDrive (Jun 15, 2009)

I had two criteria for designing my bike rack: it had to fit any bike with no disassembly other than front wheel removal & it had to be able to be removed from the motorcycle quickly without tools and with no modification to the motorcycle. I was also looking for the low CoG and maximum rigidity.

I came up with this and it is currently neither light weight nor pretty but it does the job very well. It utilizes Caribou Luggage's attachment system and can be mounted on any motorcycle with Hepco & Becker racks in seconds with a twist of a knob. Next step, fat trimming and beautification.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I vote trailer as well. I wouldn't want a bike hanging off of the back, especially at high speeds where cross winds may be an issue with such high mounting position.

Yakima makes some nice ones that can be pulled by even the whimpiest of bikes.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

phsycle said:


> I vote trailer as well. I wouldn't want a bike hanging off of the back, especially at high speeds where cross winds may be an issue with such high mounting position.
> 
> Yakima makes some nice ones that can be pulled by even the whimpiest of bikes.


You let your imagination get the better of you. I've ridden with a bike mounted on my rack in 40mph crosswinds. If compensating for the little bit of added, streamlined weight is a problem for you, I highly advise you never give passengers a ride.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

SeaHag said:


> You let your imagination get the better of you. I've ridden with a bike mounted on my rack in 40mph crosswinds. If compensating for the little bit of added, streamlined weight is a problem for you, I highly advise you never give passengers a ride.


*+One*


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

SeaHag said:


> You let your imagination get the better of you. I've ridden with a bike mounted on my rack in 40mph crosswinds. If compensating for the little bit of added, streamlined weight is a problem for you, I highly advise you never give passengers a ride.


I didn't take into account the weight factor. Your bike and the OP's bikes are more than twice the weight of mine. I've taken passengers plenty in mine, but not sure how I feel about a bike.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Built this setup from scratch over the weekend. I liked the 2x2 cycles setup but I wanted something custom for my ninja 250 and MTBs 15mm through axle. Rode it home yesterday from the shop 20miles with plenty of cross wind and it was fine back there. I'd say the bike off the back make the wind feel about 50% stronger then without it but even with the 30mph gust the Mtb didn't flex around at all. The rear end is mounted via an aluminum axle going through the hollow crank. Now I just need to fabricate some tabs to lock the fork QR and front wheel. The tail case still opens no problem.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

I built a rack for my GS some time ago, the goals were to keep the weight of the bikes low and close to my pillion seat. Since I nearly never have anyone back there, blocking off that portion of the saddle didn't bother me when I've got the bike rack on. I also have no problem modifying my GS, drilling holes in the cargo deck isn't an issue.

This was my first idea, using the right passenger peg for a fork mount. 









This worked *okay*, but meant I wasn't able to carry the large case. I didn't want to put this on the left side for fear of melting a tire with the exhaust.

Idea two is somewhat better:



























The plywood will be replaced with rectangular aluminum tube when I get around to it this spring. 









With this setup, both sidecases and the topcase open without disturbing the bike load. Also, the rack does not interfere with saddle removal, I can access my underseat storage without much fuss. I do remove the stinky's rear wheel and place it forward to recover some of the weight distribution.









Both bikes carry cleanly, and the looks I get on the road are a lot of fun. 









Another nice side benefit to the crossbars is I've got a very nice surface to strap bulky luggage to - a drybag for mtb gear, tent and sleeping pad attach very cleanly between the crossbar and grab rail.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I've seen some people haul bicycles behind another bicycle via a hub that has been attached to the rack. The front wheel is removed, the fork attached to the rack-hub and the front wheel can be strapped to the main triangle. The rear tire of the bicycle coasts along on the road.

At least for bikes this is a very elegant and easy way to transport another bike and I don't see why it wouldn't work with a motorcycle as well.

See here for example: https://cog.konaworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/UteHonzo-mating-ritual-037.jpg


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Saul Lumikko said:


> I've seen some people haul bicycles behind another bicycle via a hub that has been attached to the rack. The front wheel is removed, the fork attached to the rack-hub and the front wheel can be strapped to the main triangle. The rear tire of the bicycle coasts along on the road.
> 
> At least for bikes this is a very elegant and easy way to transport another bike and I don't see why it wouldn't work with a motorcycle as well.
> 
> See here for example: https://cog.konaworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/UteHonzo-mating-ritual-037.jpg


I don't want my $80 knobby rear tire going to **** as I roll across a few states for my next race 

But for local stuff around town yeah I could see doing that.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Short distance at low speed, perhaps. 

Highway speed for hours? I'm not sure bicycle hub bearings - even with no load - can handle that duty.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

The bearings are certainly not a problem. 

Tire wear I didn't think of. If it's a longer distance, you spend some time on the trip anyways - put a cheapo tire on the wheel?

Hmm, maybe a rack that carries the whole bike is better after all.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah my original plan was a simple monowheel single beam trailer with a yakama highroller roof rack mounted on top. But out here in CA I'd be limited to 55mph and I believe I would need to go to DMV and get it registered which wouldn't be hard but just another pain in the ass. I'm still considering the mono whele trailer but instead of for the bike it'll be for carrying all the camping gear, so it'll be bike up top and trailer down below. But I may need to get a more powerful bike then the ninja 250 to pull all the wind drag


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

I like Saul's idea. I wouldn't transport an expensive bike like that, but i would love to drag my beater with the crap tires across town like that. are there any reason legal or other that we couldn't do that?


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Just ordered a 2x2 Cycles rack for the Road Glide. More to come in about 5 weeks. (Time is to allow for my return from deployment, not backorder.)


----------



## twitchsingley (Apr 2, 2006)

Love this thread. I'm scheming something for my Vstrom right now. If I get anywhere with it, I'll be sure to post up.


----------



## twitchsingley (Apr 2, 2006)

Almost a double post, but I grabbed the most obvious thing I had that might work, and seems like it might work. Felt stable at 40mph.






I think I'll keep pursuing this one, and bend/modify the bike rack so it fits a little better.


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

This is exactly what I had in mind! Now to make one work with a Virgo...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

You can find more racks on a posting I made a few years back *No, No Cars > Motorbike + Bicycles = Happyness*

Here are some pictures of a very simple and small rack I'm working on, so far the results are great..




























To compare here is a early picture, also notice the angle of the cranks as reference.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry it's taken so long to post a picture of the 2x2 Cycles set up, I've been too busy riding!

Anyhow, here it is. 
















I love it. Stable and can't tell the bike is back there. The looks I get from folks going down the road is priceless.

Note: Not the bike in my first post. I upgraded to an Intense Spider 29 Comp last December.


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice! How does it mount on the motorcycle? Does it bolt onto an existing rack or something?


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I've got a Road Glide Ultra and got the Quick Detach kit for it so I can lose the Tour Pack when I don't need it. The 2x2 Cycles rack mounts straight to the Quick Detach lugs.

The Four lugs used for the 2x2 Cycles rack.








The rack slides onto the inside of the front two lugs.








Then the rack sits down on the two rear lugs. Once in place the two locking arms swing into place. 








And your 2x2 cycles rack is mounted and ready to roll!


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

twistedlizard720 said:


> I've got a Road Glide Ultra and got the Quick Detach kit for it so I can lose the Tour Pack when I don't need it. The 2x2 Cycles rack mounts straight to the Quick Detach lugs.
> 
> The Four lugs used for the 2x2 Cycles rack.
> View attachment 906681
> ...


That looks like it ends up mounting much the same way as mine fitted to the Harley Davidson quick detach luggage rack...Nice clean design.


----------



## George H (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice Bike


----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

*home made bike rack*

My very simple rack on a BMW F 650


----------



## shaggy68 (Dec 12, 2014)

*2x2*









Here is my first ride to ride with the 2X2 rack.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I was just going to post on here how I was seeing what options are out there, and then I see someone in this thread I know  

Thinking about picking up a non push bike for road use soon but would like to be able to carry my XC or roadie on occasion. 2x2 the only none home brew rack right now? I wouldn't trust my fabrication skills...and lack of shop space and tools doesn't help.


----------



## CaptainA (Jan 2, 2020)

Maybe a side car set up for bicycle hauling. just a thought


----------

